# drawing software



## nadnerb (4 Jan 2014)

Hi Folks
I know that this topic has probably been worked to death, but does anyone know of an silly person proof free drawing software?
I want to start making my own patterns, but I am hopeless with Inkscape and came close to drop kicking the computer out the window today. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved. ( as would any donations!!! posting.php?mode=post&f=19#)
Thanks
Brendan


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Jan 2014)

Hi Brendan. What sort of things do you want to design and make. I use microsoft word for my name signs. Its amazing what you can do in word. I also use photoshop and some years ago I went to college one day a week for a year to learn how to use it. Its a difficult program to master but basically you can design anything with it. I can bring up a photo and take an object out of it to use in a design and I can make it any size I want. I can also add a thin red line where I will be cutting as I find this a lot easier than the traditional black lines.


----------



## martinka (5 Jan 2014)

Brendan, try the free versions of the Serif software. The useful programs are DrawPlus, PhotoPlus and PagePlus. As Geoff says, Word is a very capable program, but unless you got a copy bundled with your computer, it's not free. All is not lost though, because there's free office suites that are just as good as the Microsoft offerings, plus lots of other freeware. Have a look at http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/free-office-software


----------



## M P Hales (5 Jan 2014)

Chippygeoff":2xo6poxe said:


> Hi Brendan. What sort of things do you want to design and make. I use microsoft word for my name signs. Its amazing what you can do in word. I also use photoshop and some years ago I went to college one day a week for a year to learn how to use it. Its a difficult program to master but basically you can design anything with it. I can bring up a photo and take an object out of it to use in a design and I can make it any size I want. I can also add a thin red line where I will be cutting as I find this a lot easier than the traditional black lines.




Now that's just showing off =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Martin


----------



## nadnerb (5 Jan 2014)

Thanks lads
I also use Word for names, Geoff and find it good but after that I am useless with it. I might do a course in it if I can get the time (and the time off from the other half ). Thanks Martin, going to try Serif will let you know how I get on. if you don't hear from me it means that I have drop kicked the computer!!!!!!
Thanks again
Brendan


----------



## ChrisR (6 Jan 2014)

Brendan.

Feel free to come and drop kick my computer as well, they are the work of the Devil himself, and as for printers that has to be the work of his wife or daughter, as they never do what you expect or want them to. :evil: 

Take care, sorry I was of no help, but at least, you know you are not alone when it comes to computer hatred. 
Hope you get sorted soon.


Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (6 Jan 2014)

Brendan ,Chris , I must point out that I am an expert on computers and printers, Drop kicking them that is . 8) 8) 
In the beginning it was very sore on the feet ,and as I kick with both feet this can be very painful on the feet and the bum if you miscalculated . :roll: :roll: However I devised a cunning plan :evil: 
If you can get a volunteer or as we call them over here "an eegit " to hold the 'puter / printer , and kick them instead it hardly hurts you at all . :twisted: :twisted: 

However be warned you can not patent this system for some reason or other . :roll: :roll: 

Best of luck to you both . 

PS do not try the drop kick :mrgreen:


----------



## JimiJimi (6 Jan 2014)

I feel very nervous mentioning this, what with all the talk of kicking and general computer angst,  but I quite like Inkscape. I am a million miles away from being an expert, or even competent in it, but I use it for all my name templates. I find it much more useful than Word, with better tools for positioning individual letters. As well as that, it is possible to manipulate the shape of individual letters, for example making the tail on a 'g' longer, or widening parts of a letter.

I will be the first to admit that the program is very baffling at first but some time spent working through the first couple of tutorials and in particular the Help menu is well worth it and just that alone teaches the skill in manipulating letters (I haven't got much further than that myself).

As I said before, I am nowhere near an expert, but I can offer some advice on learning to manipulate letters and words in Inkscape if anyone needs it? (Of course, there are likely to be others on the forum who are much more skilled than I, who can probably offer better help.)

Jimi


----------



## nadnerb (6 Jan 2014)

Well Guys
with all the negative waves I seem to have stirred up about computers and in particular drawing software, I feel now is the time to act. We could have a "kick your computer day" as a national holiday and encourage people to vent their frustration at the plastic god that everyone seems to worship these days. (We could even have a "Chief Kicker" in every country, I nominate Eugene as he is the only one with experience of the two footed kick for Ireland. In England might I suggest Chis R as he seems to love the bloody things as well. As for you Jimi, you will have to work on the" National Hate your Computer Day", unless you want to don your steel toe cap boots as well!!!!!
Oh pineapple!!! I just realized, in order to broadcast this idea to the public masses, we will have to use Facebook and twitter...... and a drawing software to make up posters........... Eh, Jimi..... all is forgiven..... how are you fixed to draw up a couple of posters for us? 
Regards
Brendan
P.S no computers or drawing software sites were harmed as a result of this rant, but I got a sore bum from a two footed kick at the computer.....thanks Eugene, I should have read your post before trying that one!!!!!!


----------



## martinka (6 Jan 2014)

I draw the line at kicking my computer, (see what I did there?  but I have lost count of the smashed keyboards and broken mice while playing computer games over the last 35 years. (hammer) :twisted:


----------

